# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  ''Turqit Shqipfoles te Maqedonise''  Ofendon rend Shiptaret e ILIRIDES

## Shtimjanii

Tema e cila eshte hapur nga Adavid ''Turqit Shqipfoles te Maqedonise'' ofendon rend gjith shqiptaret e ILIRIDES 


Askush ska te drejt tju imponoj askujt ndonje person apo figur kombtare ,askush ska te drejt te ofendoj gjith shqiptaret e ilirides pse ata nuk paskan shku te gruevsi me peruru statujen e Nen Terezes ,athu a e keni vet a i ka ftu gruevski ?

Nuk ka te drejt askush qe per shkak te fes ti quanI turq gjith shiptaret e ILIRIDES ,mos harroni feja nuk ta percakton kombin ,kombin ta cakton Zoti, ndersa fen e zgjedhim ne ,edhe nese duam ne smund te behemi turq sepse shqiptar kemi lindur ,kjo dmth se asnje fe asnje figur kombtare nuk ta percakton perkatesin kombtare sepse ate na ka percaktu Zoti pa na pytur fare

Lus moderatoret qe te mos lejojn qe te ofendohen nje milion shqiptar ne Ilirid ,por ta ndryshoj ate titull fyes ,dhe te rrespektoj rregulloren e ketij forumi qe ndalon ofendimin Shqiptarve




> 3. Nuk duhet të bëni dallime krahinore!
> 
> Pavarësisht se çfarë paragjykime krahinore ju mund të keni si person, kur hyni në forumin shqiptar, këto paragjykime nuk duhet ti sillni me vete. Ata shqiptarë që bëjnë dallime midis vëllezërve të një gjaku vetëm se ata vijnë nga krahina të ndryshme me histori apo tradita të ndryshme, nuk janë të mirëpritur në forumin shqiptar. Të gjithë ata anëtarë që bëjnë dallime të tilla krahinore përjashtohen nga forumi. Forumi shqiptar nuk është hapur për tu bërë tribunë e përçarjes kombëtare por një kuvend i mirëkuptimit kombëtar.
> 
> 2. Nuk duhet te bëni dallime fetare!
> 
> Shqipëria është një popull me disa komunitete fetare dhe aspak homogjen kur vjen fjala te feja. Duke mbajtur parasysh këtë fakt në mendje, çdo anetar duhet të tregohet jashtëzakonisht i ndjeshëm në mendimet apo paragjykimet që ai mund të ketë për një fe apo komunitet të caktuar. Në forumin shqiptar këto paragjykime fetare nuk janë të lejuara dhe masa ekstreme merren në raste të tilla. Ne njohim të drejtën e cdo shqiptari për të besuar/mosbesuar në Zot dhe jemi mundur që të akomodojmë çdo komunitet me forumin e tyre. Çdo besimtar në forum ka vendin e tij në komunitetin e tij brënda forumit shqiptar, por askush nuk duhet të japi mendime apo provokojë mendimet e një komuniteti të caktuar të cilit nuk i përket. Harmonia fetare është guri themelor i kombit shqiptar.

----------


## Scion

Temen e kam raportuar dhe do e ngrej si shqetesim tek nenforumi i moderatoreve.

Gjith te mirat, 
S

----------


## Darius

Tema ska asnje ofendim. Titulli ishte i papershtatshem dhe ja ndryshova. Ndersa vete tema eshte nje pasqyrim nga shtypi shqiptar, Gazeta Shekulli dhe e pashoqeruar me asnje koment te papershtatshem (te pakten deri tani).

----------


## Scion

Eshte pjesa siper tek rrjeshti i pare, si dhe tendenca per ti ndryshuar kuptimin.
Shqiptaret do refuzojne te marrin pjese ne cdo fare nisme qe ka shovinisti Grueski, aty ku behet fjale per vjedhje te figurave historike. Anashkalimi i Gjuhes Shqipe, edhe pse detyrim kushtetues, si dhe injorimi qe i ben ai rregjim shqiptareve... kjo duhet te jete tema ne te vertete.

----------


## Shtimjanii

Ju falenderoj per mirkuptim

----------

